# How to get a urine sample from toddler who's not potty trained?



## jsmith2279

I need to get a urine sample from my 2 year old for allergy testing, and I have no idea how to get it. He's not potty trained and doesn't understand the concept yet.

The office gave me one pediatric "urine bag" (they only had one) and it was kind of disastrous







: ! I might try it again, but I already tried one drugstore, and it apparently isn't a regularly stocked item.

Any ideas, mamas?


----------



## Nosy

We did this with our 2 year old...we didn't realize that the urine bag had adhesive on it to attach to our son's skin, so it took about 3 tries before we actually got it. Once we put the adhesive on, it was easy. I was worried about it hurting him, but he didn't seem to care when we pulled it off. We just got a bunch of bags at our hospital where we were also getting a blood draw. I'd bet your local hospital would have a stash if you can't find them at a drugstore. Good luck!


----------



## Kerr096

When I worked on the pediatric unit at the hospital, we would put cotton balls in the diaper and then squeeze them (with gloves on) into the collection cup. I am not sure how much urine you need, if you need a small amount this always worked. Good luck!


----------



## EviesMom

When testing DD for a UTI, we did as above and used the adhesively attached urine bag just before she napped. We put it on then put the diaper cover on over that so it felt more familiar. You might be able to use a little of the cloth medical tape to hold it in place if need be as well.


----------



## Amila

Our doc was able to use the diaper to test the urine for a uti.


----------



## Blucactus

We recently did a urine sample for our diaper-using 15 month old...They put the bag on him at the Dr office, he refused to pee for 1.5 hours while we waited so we went home with a sterile lidded pee cup to tranfer it into when he finally did pee (several hours later, he is a stubborn little thing!







). He wore a diaper over the whole thing so that he couldn't take the bag off, and I checked him, oh, every 20 minutes or so till he peed. Once he did, he came to me crying bc he didn't like the feel of it LOL...He didn't even flinch when I pulled off the adhesive part of the bag...I washed my hands and dumped the contents right into the pee cup. Hooray.


----------



## lnitti

when dd1 had to do urine samples, they used the adhesive bags on her. I always felt so bad. She would scream bloody murder when they took the bag off of her. The adhesive was so strong it was hard to get the bag off, and her skin was so raw afterwards, she would scream and cry. I'm sure it must have hurt pretty badly when it came off.


----------

